# Need pool work done



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

I need someone to replace a liner on a 20' x 8' inground pool. Also want pump replaced new sand and valves replaced. Any one interested send me a PM and provide more details. Thanks


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Johnsons Pools. 436-7665. Great company, great price and great work...I use to install liners there. Dan is a great business man. Let him know Jeff Perkins sent you from the fishing forum.


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff, Thanks I'll give him a call today.


----------

